
Ask HN: What software do you depend on for day-to-day tasks? - sc4th1s
I just started creating a list and I&#x27;m sure there are some hidden gems:<p>rip
ripgrep
fzf
tmux
======
brak1
On my local machine for normal work stuff: Phpstorm, git, rsync, vim, os x
terminal, chrome, firefox, omnifocus, sequel pro, photoshop, 1Password, etc

Less common stuff, but thing I install on any new computer (os x) - I think
they are all from the App Store for a few dollars each:

Color picker (puts an icon in bar at top of screen, i click it then click
anywhere else and it puts the colour hex code in the clipboard.

CommandQ - makes me hold down command + q to quit an app. I hate the default
OS X way of clicking command + q to quit an app. Not from app store -
[https://clickontyler.com/commandq/](https://clickontyler.com/commandq/)

Flycut - remembers 100 clipboard items. Cmd+shift+v, then i can 'scroll'
through 100 previous clipboard items with left/right arrow keys.

Disk inventory X - see what kind of files are taking up space

Skitch - for quick screenshots with nice annotations (from evernote)

------
tonteldoos
If your day to day tasks refer to things not necessarily related to
programming, see my question from yesterday (loads of links in the replies):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12794292](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12794292)

For work related things (I'm an embedded developer, with some side projects,
work-work is on Windows with some Linux servers, personal stuff I use a
combination of Ubuntu and OSX):

    
    
      - GitLab CE (self hosted)
      - Jira (self hosted)
      - DokuWiki
      - PyCharm
      - Eclipse
      - MobaXterm (Windows terminal program)
      - SourceTree (Windows/OSX Git GUI)
      - tmux
      - vim
      - jupyter notebook (self hosted)
      - any.do (migrating away from this)
      - Realterm (terminal emulator for serial comms)
      - HipChat

------
p333347
Search and Replace for Windows (that nifty little tool with blue binoculars
icon), HxD - Hexeditor, Sublime Text, Visual Studio Express (web and desktop),
Beyond Compare, MS Paint, GIMP, sometimes Inkscape, Calculator, Glary
Utilities (This was a lifesaver when I accidentally deleted source copy
instead of last modified backup copy of code I had written all day. I learnt a
lesson - never do file delete at 2 AM when tired and sleepy). All these are
pinned to the task bar, except calc which I can just start->run.

------
wallstprog
The one tool I wouldn't want to live without is BeyondCompare
([http://scootersoftware.com/](http://scootersoftware.com/))

~~~
partisan
Not a daily tool for me, but it is a lifesaver when needing to do folder and
file diffs.

------
lcall
My organizer: it is how I think & keep track of things, efficiently. For me,
like GTD only very efficient and ~"infinitely" nestable & fast. I wrote it
because it is what I wanted. AGPL. Details under "About" at:
[http://onemodel.org](http://onemodel.org)

------
tedmiston
For dev tasks nothing fancy -- a terminal, browser, and Sublime mostly.

For non-dev tasks, I spend a ton of time reading with a Safari Books
subscription, Instapaper, and the Kindle app for iOS.

For business tasks, I use Reminders.app as a tickler file (GTD) and Due for OS
X / iOS. Google Keep is pretty nice for re-usable checklists.

------
arconis987
It's silly, but after trying all kinds of different todo systems, the most
effective I've found is an "Ideas" Google Doc. Psychologically, I think my
mind prefers that the doc is a list of ideas that are optional rather than a
list of mandatory todos.

------
niosus
Apart from sublime text and terminal for work and a browser, there is a nice
piece of software called pomello. It works with trello and essentially builds
a pomodoro timer on top of it. It helps me very much with getting things done.

------
SixSigma
I try to depend on as little as possible.

A text editor & access to some sort of programming language. If my terminal
dies I want minimum downtime. If my laptop dies, ditto.

That's not to say tools aren't useful but relying on them is trouble.

~~~
jxy
Essentially relying on:

    
    
       as
       cc
       cp
       ed
       ld
       ln
       ls
       mv
       ssh
    

and a reliable terminal.

~~~
SixSigma
No ed, just

    
    
           % > file
    

and type

~~~
chuymax
Real programmers use butterflies [http://xkcd.com/378/](http://xkcd.com/378/)

------
samblr
Webstrorm with lot of live templates + terminal with lot of aliases. Related
files backed up to Dropbox again via an alias.

------
elechi
Chrome, cygwin and notepad++.

------
atesti
Total Commander (ghisler.com)

------
altern8
Atom, Google Chrome, Google Inbox, GitHub, Whatsapp, Spotify.

